# My New TT



## richwitney (Feb 24, 2013)

Only got it Saturday - gave it the first clean this morning. Must be the first time I've cleaned a car whilst it's snowing and below zero :roll:

You all know what a Denim Blue 225 looks like, but here's some shots of mine from today:




































Loving the TT experience, despite having to replace a coil pack within 48 hours of ownership.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 
There is a recall for coil pack replacement FOC contact your local dealer to find out if yours has been done if not replace the new coil pack with the broken one when you get to the dealers and keep it as a spare :idea:


----------



## richwitney (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheers.

Just had a good read of the coil pack thread, so will take a trip over to Oxford Audi in the next couple of days.

RAC man thought they were original, but I find that surprising on a 106k car?


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Car looks mint, good work fella.......... :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, She looks good. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good Rich, where about in Oxford are you? 
Witney perhaps? :lol: 
J


----------



## richwitney (Feb 24, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Looking good Rich, where about in Oxford are you?
> Witney perhaps? :lol:
> J


Witney indeed. What gave it away?!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

richwitney said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Rich, where about in Oxford are you?
> ...


Not alot 

Im in Abingdon, will look out for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

